# MAC 60 string trimmer spark plug



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Another Treasure:
Can someone tell me the proper spark plug for this trimmer it is a MAC 60 sn 00039139 my local small engine guy said it was an Echo G1A engine when I got a carb kit. They are closed so can't check on the plug. The current plug(old rusty) just says Power Mower and was gaped at .40, it didn't run. Thanks a bunch. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That trimmer could actually have an Echo clone engine, very close to the Echo engine, and some parts were interchangeable. Early on McCulloch had some trimmers with an actual Kioritz engine.

Champion RDJ7Y or equiv should be the correct plug for the engine. These engines came with the taper fit plug, but you could also use a RCJ7Y or equiv as well, which of course is a gasket type plug.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks 30yr. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

30yearTech said:


> That trimmer could actually have an Echo clone engine, very close to the Echo engine, and some parts were interchangeable. Early on McCulloch had some trimmers with an actual Kioritz engine.
> 
> Champion RDJ7Y or equiv should be the correct plug for the engine. These engines came with the taper fit plug, but you could also use a RCJ7Y or equiv as well, which of course is a gasket type plug.


I installed a CJ7Y, couldn't find RCJ7Y on Sunday, anyway it fired right up. Thanks again. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I was told this trimmer/engine is an 81/82 model, so it would be 28-29 years old, if so,
I have to say this is the most impressive small 2-cycle engine I have come across, it has no primer, the tank is below the carb, totally cold, 1 pull on choke, second pull half choke it starts, after that it starts with a pull of 4 inches or less, amazing. So if it is an Echo or a Kioritz whenever they made this one they made a good one. Just had to post this. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

geogrubb said:


> I was told this trimmer/engine is an 81/82 model, so it would be 28-29 years old, if so,
> I have to say this is the most impressive small 2-cycle engine I have come across, it has no primer, the tank is below the carb, totally cold, 1 pull on choke, second pull half choke it starts, after that it starts with a pull of 4 inches or less, amazing. So if it is an Echo or a Kioritz whenever they made this one they made a good one. Just had to post this. Have a good one. Geo


geo this is my year range of having parts for the mac line


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Lawnmowertech said:


> geo this is my year range of having parts for the mac line


Thanks Calvin, I will remember that. Have a good one. Geo


----------

